# Ringelnatter !!!!!



## Micha&Dani (17. Juli 2006)

habe gestern zum erstenmal eine __ Ringelnatter am Teich gesehen. Unter anderem ging sie auch ins Wasser. Kann es sein das sie unsere Koi´S verletzt hat? Wir haben in den letzten zwei Wochen schon sechs Koi´s mit Verletzungen gefunden, die uns auch leider nicht erhalten geblieben sind. Unter anderem haben wir  auch eine kleinen __ Wels im Teich, der aben bis heute noch nie auffällig geworden ist. Wer hat unseren kleinen das angetan???????


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Ringelnatter !!!!!*

Hi,

dazu bräuchte man ein Bild von den Verletzungen.
Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind eigentlich immer __ Reiher oder Katzen. 
Wie groß waren denn die Fische und die Natter?


----------



## Micha&Dani (17. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Ringelnatter !!!!!*

bilder haben wir leider nicht gemacht ... die fische waren von 12 bis 20 cm groß und es fehlten vereinzelt schuppenreihen ..    die natter war ca.40-50 cm groß und hatte einen durchmesser von 1,5-2 cm


----------



## Volker S (17. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Ringelnatter !!!!!*

...der __ Wels wäre aber genauso verdächtig. Ich hatte mal einen in meinem Aquarium (ca. 15cm groß), welcher den lieben langen Tag absolut friedlich in seiner Höhle lag. Und wenn er tagsüber mal umherschwamm wurde er auch nie auffällig.
Nachts hat er sich dann sein Lebenfutter geholt (Neons - das sind kleine Schwarmfische). Manche große Bodenfische versuchen auch manchmal etwas tierische Kost zu sich zu nehmen, indem Sie Schuppen von anderen Fischen abraspeln (schon beobachtet an Feuerschwänzen und Prachtschmerlen -> hier wieder alles Aquariumbeobachtungen).

Auf jeden Fall ist der Wels ein Räuber, der wohl hauptsächlich nachtaktiv ist (tagsüber sind die meisten Fische flinker).

Wie groß ist denn Dein Wels?

-volker-


----------



## Findling (17. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Ringelnatter !!!!!*

Hallo,

also die Ringelnatter kommt für mich als Übeltäter bei euren Fischen nicht in Betracht. Weder die Größe der Fische (im Verhältnis zur Größe der Schlange) und noch weniger die von dir beschriebenen Verletzungen passen.

Bei dem __ Wels bin ich mir nicht so sicher....

Welchen Wels habt ihr denn im Teich? Einen Europäischen Flusswels oder einen amerikanischen __ Katzenwels? Zu erkennen ist der Unterschied am leichtesten für einen Laien an der Anzahl der Barteln im Oberkiefer. Beim europäischen nur 2 sehr lange, beim Katzenwels zusätzlich noch 2 kürzere nach oben wegstehend zur Mitte des Oberkiefers hin (vom gänzlich anderen Körperbau mal ganz abgesehen). 

Von Anglern weiß ich, dass kleine Welse Köder angehen, die fast ihre eigene Körpergröße haben. Ich würde in meinem Teich keinen von beiden dulden!!!

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## StefanS (17. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Ringelnatter !!!!!*

Hallo,

können wir uns nicht einmal darauf einigen, wenigstens den Vornamen im Text zu nennen ??! Ist es Unhöflichkeit oder Paranoia, dass das nicht geschieht ?

Es ist völlig absurd, dass eine so winzige Ringelnatter sich über Kois hermacht: Die knabbern nicht daran herum wie an einem Maiskolben... In diesem Link habe ich ein paar Fotos darüber eingestellt, dass sich eine etwa gleich grosse Ringelnatter an einer Kaulquappe versucht hat. Da sie darauf aus ist, ihre Beute im Ganzen zu verschlingen, ist ihr selbst die winzige Kaulquappe entwischt.

Also: Du brauchst ein anderes Feindbild - freue Dich an der Ringelnatter. Sie ist aus meiner Sicht deutlich aufregender als ein Koi.


----------



## Micha&Dani (18. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Ringelnatter !!!!!*

Hallo Stefan, wir hatten nun die möglichkeit die Ringelnatter Näher zu beobachten. Sie ist ca 95cm groß, doch hier sind die Meinungen ja gleich, dass sie unseren Koi´S nichts angetan hat. Für die Stellungnahme und den Link sagen wir vielen Dank an alle.

Das Problem lag sehr warscheinlich ganz woanders, haben nämlich etwas seltsames bei uns gefunden (eine kleine blaue Kugel). Da eine Bekannt von uns in einem Chemie Labor arbeitet konnte sie es auch untersuchen und uns mit Erschrecken mitteilen das wir Dünger im Teich gefunden haben. Wer auch immer uns das angetan hat, er hat uns sehr viel arbei beschafft.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen Dani + Micha


----------



## Micha&Dani (18. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Ringelnatter !!!!!*

Hallo Manfred, 

der __ Wels ist kein europäischer. 

Dem traue ich es aber auch nicht zu, da er schon seid über 5 Jahren mitbewohner in unserem Teich ist. Allerdings haben wir erst letztes Jahr angefangen uns Koi`s zu halten.

Lg  Dani & Micha


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Ringelnatter !!!!!*

Hallo Dani und Micha,

blaue Körner klingt nach Blaukorn. Wer kommt den so nah an den Teich? Nachbarn? Kids?
Klingt, als würden die Probleme noch kommen (können). Wieviele Körner waren es denn? 
Die sind aber sicherlich nicht für fehlende Schuppen verantwortlich, aber wenn die Koi es für Futter gehalten haben... könnte eine Erklärung für die Todesfälle sein :? 
Also unbedingt den "edlen Spender" ermitteln und versuchen neue "Gaben" zu verhindern!


----------



## Lurch (19. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Ringelnatter !!!!!*

Hallo 
Der __ Katzenwels oder auch __ Zwergwels wird ca. 60 cm und ist ein gefräßiger Räuber. 
Zu seiner Beute gehört alles was ca. um 1/3 kleiner ist als er selbst. Ab und an überschätzt er sich und spuckt die Beute wieder aus Der Fisch hat dann eine art Scheuerstelle auf den Schuppen und die Schleimhaut ist verletzt. 
Ich sag die, es geht solange gut bis das Beutebild passt.

Schau mal bei  
http://www.world-of-animals.de/tierlexikon/tierart_Katzenwels.html

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Findling (20. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Ringelnatter !!!!!*

Hallo Micha&Dani, hallo Hermann,

die Aussage von Hermann zum __ Katzenwels kann ich nur bestätigen, aber... wir wissen bisher doch lediglich, dass es sich um keinen europäischen __ Wels (__ Waller) handelt (der rein von seinen körperlichen Abmessungen auch auf keinen Fall in einen Teich gehören würde). Ob es also wirklich ein Katzenwels ist der hier rumschwimmt ist noch nicht klar. Es gibt im Angebot des "Fach"-Handels die verschiedensten Arten, die auch nicht alle für ihre "Mitbewohner" eine potenzielle Gefahr darstellen. Nicht jeder Wels ist ein Räuber - selbst unter den gefürchteten Piranhas gibt es Arten, die reine __ Pflanzenfresser sind ...

Um hier weiter zu kommen müsste also erst einmal geklärt werden, um welchen Wels es sich handeln kann und ob er als "Übeltäter" überhaupt in Betracht kommt. Besonders auch angesichts der Aussage, dass er sich bereits seit mehreren Jahren hier im Teich aufhält ohne dass es bisher zu Problemen kam glaube ich inzwischen kaum noch, dass es sich um einen Katzenwels handelt.

Daher, Micha&Dani, könnt ihr uns hier mal einige zusätzlichen Informationen zum Wels in eurem Teich geben? Wie sieht er aus? Woher habt ihr ihn - wurde er evtl. unter einem bestimmten Namen verkauft?

Desweiteren würde mich interessieren, ob es inzwischen weitere Verluste gegeben hat und ob alle "angegriffenen" Fische die gleichen Verletzungen (auch an den gleichen Stellen?) hatten/haben.

Gruß
Manfred


----------

